

Ask HN: Looking for workout inspiration - onaclov2000

Im 165 lbs (up from 150-155 after 2 kids in 2.5 years, i am a guy, i also crossed 30 during that timeframe). I understand working out is healthy and all that but i find it boring and pointless. I have found that unless i take a near fanatical approach to working out, i stick with it a max of 2 weeks.<p>I am assuming there are more people like myself who may find working out boring, and i was looking for suggestions and or inspiration. I thought working out like &#x27;ninja warrior&#x27; would be fun, but i havent really got a whole lot setup yet, so whole a few pieces of wood on a crossbeam to hang from sounds neat,and for about 5 minutes (exagerating the shortness of the duration) it is. But, unless i put more together I suspect Ill keep finding it boring.<p>Thoughts?
======
thret
I find it boring too. What works for me is that I do weights (the routine
doesn't vary) before I brush my teeth in the morning. Part of my daily
ablutions ritual, I don't think about it or need to enjoy it, it just happens.

Routine works, I've done it every day for 20 or so years barring
sickness/travel. I suspect people who get that 'high' from running or working
out are just different from the rest of us.

Oh I force myself to run in the evenings before dinner, just 2km. I hate that
too. Have only been doing that the last year or so.

~~~
onaclov2000
Ok glad im not the only one. Yea making it a habit is probably a good
approach, although i wonder the health benefits (dont know the
intensity/duration you do)

Running is another killer for me, unless im specifically going somewhere for a
reason... why am i running. Ugh

~~~
thret
Well, I haven't varied the routine much at all since I was 14 and it still
feels intensive. It is an exhausting 3-4 minutes. I don't put on extra muscle,
I maintain what I have. So I look much stronger than I am.

~~~
onaclov2000
Fair enough. Thanks for the perspective. just posting about this got me going
building 'ninja' obstacles again in the garage, nothing crazy more borderline
rock climbing similarity, but still something.

------
MCarusi
What are you doing right now to work out in terms of how often you go, what
you do at the gym, and so forth? More importantly, what are your goals? I'd
love to help.

~~~
onaclov2000
I actually do little or not dedicated working out, we have pedometers from
work, and i hit 7k easily during the week, and 12k over the weekend. I am
pretty sure i can run a sub 10 minute mile (but would have to run one to
confirm).

Goals.... one thing id like to try is eating basicaly paleo and working out to
see if it relieves allergies, and i guess of course id love to be able to see
abs and have a good uooer body, however to reach that level (and i suppose
workout/paleo), will likely require a deep time/cognition effort

~~~
onaclov2000
Also ive been having more stiff necks/neck pain in the mornings and wondered
if getting some sort of exercise would help, i grew up being pretty active,
but since the kiddos i think there is a marked difference in level of
activity.

